# First CC's arrived. Little Concerned



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

So I got my first order today from what is supposed to be a reputable site. Everything went smoothly with them. The labels look good to me, proper gold coloring and raised. My concern is with the label on the BPC box. The box itself was a little beat up. The Habanos sticker in the top right was cut at the right seam when I got it and the box in general looks pretty rough on the outside. What concerns me is that the seal appears to have had a serial number on it but it's now rubbed off. The bottom looks good to me and the logo is burned in. Inside looked proper.

While the barcode is rubbed off of the seal, it does have the microprinting on it in the correct places as far as I can tell. I don't have a magnifying glass but it appears to be 000021269789. The Habanos SA site isn't working to check for me and I'm probably too paranoid being this is my first CC buy. I mean these aren't special cigars, just BPC so I wasn't expecting pristine since the rest of the world probably just treats them like run of the mill stuff. 2 of the BPC appear to have some small mold spots but it is what it is I guess.

What say you guys?


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

One of the sticks.


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Most grey retailers remove the bar code to protect the distributor that sold to them, pretty standard procedure


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Yup. If you PM me the vendor, I'd be happy to confirm for you, but they look fine to me. 

Box code matches current stock at the grey vendors I know of as well, and ULA-coded Bolivars have been smoking very well lately!

Additionally, the little green "spots" are water spots, not mold, and perfectly harmless. Pretty common on CCs. Enjoy your box, Boli PCs are great fresh, and yours should be smoking great after a short nap!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Derek and Ross are spot on. Let those beauties rest a few weeks at least. Rec. if you haven't tried yet, Bolies are very nice around the 62-65% RH, 60% is perfect but flirt with cracking wrapper if you area is to dry.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

elco69 said:


> Derek and Ross are spot on. Let those beauties rest a few weeks at least. Rec. if you haven't tried yet, Bolies are very nice around the 62-65% RH, 60% is perfect but flirt with cracking wrapper if you area is to dry.


Thanks! I'm keeping my humi at 65% right now. Luckily I have a lot of other stuff to hold me over for a few weeks.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Great answers from the gallery.

The cigar close-ups had me salivating. If that's not proof I don't know what is. Okay, okay, I know. That's not proof. But smoking them will be (after a bit of rest). Enjoy!


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

Man... That has me thinking of ordering CC's now! Thank God there isn't a cbid for cc :vs_shocked:


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Aquaelvis said:


> Man... That has me thinking of ordering CC's now! Thank God there isn't a cbid for cc :vs_shocked:


Do it....you know you want to. it works out perfect, by a bunch off CC's let them rest/age and while they are chilling, smoke down you massive inventory of NC's.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Do it....you know you want to. it works out perfect, by a bunch off CC's let them rest/age and while they are chilling, smoke down you massive inventory of NC's.


ive contemplated doing this minus having a large stash


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

ForceofWill said:


> One of the sticks.
> 
> View attachment 53528
> View attachment 53529
> View attachment 53530


Looks like a CC to me!&#128512;


----------



## Destino30 (Aug 25, 2015)

whodeeni said:


> Looks like a CC to me!


Agree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Aquaelvis said:


> Man... That has me thinking of ordering CC's now! Thank God there isn't a cbid for cc :vs_shocked:


Just a matter of time........


----------



## sandz (Jul 23, 2015)

Those look pretty tasty. Was thinking about putting in an order for some bolivar petit coronas and this just adds fuel to the fire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ForceofWill said:


> So I got my first order today from what is supposed to be a reputable site. Everything went smoothly with them. The labels look good to me, proper gold coloring and raised. My concern is with the label on the BPC box. The box itself was a little beat up. The Habanos sticker in the top right was cut at the right seam when I got it and the box in general looks pretty rough on the outside. What concerns me is that the seal appears to have had a serial number on it but it's now rubbed off. The bottom looks good to me and the logo is burned in. Inside looked proper.
> 
> While the barcode is rubbed off of the seal, it does have the microprinting on it in the correct places as far as I can tell. I don't have a magnifying glass but it appears to be 000021269789. The Habanos SA site isn't working to check for me and I'm probably too paranoid being this is my first CC buy. I mean these aren't special cigars, just BPC so I wasn't expecting pristine since the rest of the world probably just treats them like run of the mill stuff. 2 of the BPC appear to have some small mold spots but it is what it is I guess.
> 
> ...


They look great enjoy!


----------

